# Silverscreens and the new cab



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Has anybody with the new Fiat/Peugeot cab, AND using Silverscreens, got any comment to make about the fix they have come up with to stop the tabs around the mirrors sliding off? By this I mean the bit of velcro they are supplying to stick to the base of the mirror. Does it work, and how long before it drops off - if at all? Need to get some screens ASAP. and am trying to decide between Silverscreen and Taylormade. Always been a Silverscreen man so far, but from what other threads are saying, there doesn't seem much to choose between them. If anybody has direct experience of both, I'd welcome a comparison - but my immediate concern is does the velcro on the mirror work,

Thanks

Rick


----------



## steles (Sep 29, 2005)

Not too sure about silver screen but i have been using Taylormade on my Burstner X250 since june 2007 Perfect fit screen wraps around wingmirrors no velcro on mirror to come unstuck 

Steles


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for that. 1-0 to Taylormade then!!

Rick


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I was looking for a screen at the NEC show this year. I eventually settled for one made by Soplair. It was a good bit more exepensive in comparison to the Taylormade and Silverscreens at 260GBP. However, the quality is really good. It is made up of 8 different layers and really is a high end product. 

Worth a look at these if you want to spend that much. I'm very very impressed with it.

Stewart


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

2 - 0 to Taylormade.

Mine fits very tightly across the screen and I have to yank it to fix the (industrial) velcro tab underneath the mirrors.

This is good as it doesn't flap in the wind, and there is velcro everywhere - all around the windscreen edge so it's dead easy to use short length of velcro hooks if you need a bit more stability.

I use a short length (of hooks) to hold the corners of the pull-down panel that lets the light in during the day without removing the whole screen. Again, dead easy. Just press the velcro strip onto both bits of the cover and it's secure in the breeze.

(Difficult to explain, but quite obvious when you pull the panel down and look at it.)

Hope this helps


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Good morning! Defender of the genu-wine SS here! :roll: 

I've got proper Silver Screens. The velcro will never come off unless a blowtorch is used!

The screens are held extremely firmly in place by: 

large pockets over the cab doors
tapes tied round the door handles, 
mirrors folded onto them, 
velcro under the mirrors and 
they have a velcro fastener to go around a wiper arm. 

Yes, they're pretty solid, tested in Lochalsh, Scotland for four weeks recently, during which time we had several periods of gale-force winds. No problems, pleased to have them on.

And they were only £90 brand new! 

Score now 1 - 1!

PS As long as EXTERNAL screens are used, in summer or winter, autumn or spring, I don't really mind which make they are.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Taylormade everytime 
Now 3-1


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Why not make them yourself. Got a Sewing machine? buy some large silver windscreen covers ,(4) (same material) make one for the screen then both sides, sew together put ties on for mirrors and doors bingo ,made some 3yrs ago for about 8-10€ keeps sun out , cool in summer. warm in winter.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Hi, we got the silver screens supplied as standard with our Vantage Max, have'nt felt the need to use the extra velcro as they seem to fit very snugly and securely without.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks everybody. It's looking like it might come down to who's got them in stock, and who answers the phone! From the spread of opinion, and those in other threads, it looks like I probably won't go too far wrong with either

Thanks again

Rick


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Rick

I think Mr Taylormade is in hospital so the phone may not be answered straight away.

As far as I know it's business as usual, so I wouldn't let that put you off.


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for that. I'll keep trying


----------



## 1946 (Jan 5, 2006)

i have a set of Taylormade long fitting screens and they are superb .


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*silverscreens*

I think the QUEEN uses silverscreens on the royal horseboxes....

Ok its a lie

BUT they are very good and would highly recomebd them

Sorry mam :roll:


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

The Silverscreens that we had for our old, (2007), van do fit our new 2008 Cheyenne. They are a little bit tighter but do fit quite well. I wouldn't leave home without them!

We just bought, well were given 4 inches of Velcro and stuck it on the mirror base ourselves. Job done!

Silverscreens have pulled one back! 3-2


----------



## malkay (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi all rang Taylor made on Monday Mr taylor made is now home . Was told will be dispatched Tuesday. Arrived Wednesday AM
Will be using them this week end.


----------

